# Does the ViP 922 support Dual mode and TV2 output now? Yes it does.



## dshinnick

Haven't signed up for Dish yet. I need two-TV functionality, with independent control. Some threads here seem to indicate that the latest update turned this feature on, but I just chatted with dish tech support, and he said no. 

What's the deal? Is TV2 really turned on for independent watching, like with the 722, or not?

thanks-

dave


----------



## 356B

dshinnick said:


> Haven't signed up for Dish yet. I need two-TV functionality, with independent control. Some threads here seem to indicate that the latest update turned this feature on, but I just chatted with dish tech support, and he said no.
> 
> What's the deal? Is TV2 really turned on for independent watching, like with the 722, or not?
> 
> thanks-
> 
> dave


So they say, it's been along time coming....but TV2 functionality to my knowledge is a reality......:ringo:

"And the 922 is scheduled to be updated to S110
New Features and improvements include 3D Support, TV2 support enabled, WI-FI- Push Button, Dish Remote Access IP VOD Support and Misc Under the Hook Changes.

Remember these release notes can be reposted on other sites, but to do so you must include a link back to DISHsupport.COM with your release notes."
:icon_da:

:icon_band


----------



## dshinnick

Just chatted with my THIRD tech support guy at dish, and he's the first one to confirm that yes, the 922 is now DUO, just like the 722.


----------



## ZBoomer

Cool, so are they going to send me a 2nd remote, because all I got was one with mine, lol.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

dshinnick said:


> Haven't signed up for Dish yet. I need two-TV functionality, with independent control. Some threads here seem to indicate that the latest update turned this feature on, but I just chatted with dish tech support, and he said no.
> 
> What's the deal? Is TV2 really turned on for independent watching, like with the 722, or not?
> 
> thanks-
> 
> dave


This just happened within the last week I think with S110 firmware. I have a 922 and S110, but I don't have a setup to test TV2 because I don't need it... so I honestly can't say anything about how it works, but based on the posts I've seen online it would seem the 922 now has what the other Duo receivers have already had finally.


----------



## jkane

Does the 922 have a TV2 output? That is why I have not gotten one. Seemed useless if I had to keep waiting for the extender sling thing. Even then, I would be leery if it was good enough quality to ever consider it.

If it has TV2 out, is it HDMI, or what?


----------



## motorcycledave1000

jkane said:


> Does the 922 have a TV2 output? That is why I have not gotten one. Seemed useless if I had to keep waiting for the extender sling thing. Even then, I would be leery if it was good enough quality to ever consider it.
> 
> If it has TV2 out, is it HDMI, or what?


Looking at the back of the 922, TV2 is a single set of RCA plugs.

Pulled from the 722K brochure, but the 722's back looks exactly like the back of the 922.
"1 Agile modulated coaxial output to distribute programming to a remote TV location"
"1 set RCA-type audio/video outputs"


----------



## P Smith

Also, TV2 out is a Sling streaming.


----------



## 356B

jkane said:


> Does the 922 have a TV2 output? That is why I have not gotten one. Seemed useless if I had to keep waiting for the extender sling thing. Even then, I would be leery if it was good enough quality to ever consider it.
> 
> If it has TV2 out, is it HDMI, or what?


Here's the TV2 out stuff........:sure:

:icon_band


----------



## 356B

ZBoomer said:


> Cool, so are they going to send me a 2nd remote, because all I got was one with mine, lol.


I been wondering that myself.......


----------



## jjlawyer

TV two output should also be on the coax.


----------



## RasputinAXP

TV2 output is the same as the 722, except it can also be HD via Sling.


----------



## Calvin386

TV2 out via the home distribution coax does work after the update.

Here is my question. 

I have two remotes. The one that came with the 922(uhf) and a 20.0 Infra Red remote. Both of these remotes currently work TV1. 

How do I switch my UHF remote to work TV2?


----------



## RasputinAXP

flip the chip. 

Open the battery door, on the chip that says "1" in green, pull with your fingernail until it comes out. Flip it over. Plug it back in. It'll have a blue 2 on it now. Voila.


----------



## jkane

Interesting! This really begs the question of why! Why not enable it from day one. They alienated a lot of customers who gave up on the 922 within the first month it came out based on the lack of TV2 capability. :nono2:

Guess I should see how much it is again and put it back on my "maybe get someday" list. It was on my "gotta have" list just before it came out.


----------



## Calvin386

Thanks Rasputin...

jkane I really don't know what their angle was not releasing the 922 fully functional. Doesn't really make sense to me. 

I know that I thought there was no way that they would spend the money to have all those outs on the back of a receiver and just let them sit there. So I went ahead and went with the 922 in hopes that they would enable them.


----------



## P Smith

ZBoomer said:


> Cool, so are they going to send me a 2nd remote, because all I got was one with mine, lol.


Seems to me dish made another buck [$30] by removing basic TV2 functionality from boxed 922 model intentionally; 
don't tell me they didn't has plans for TV2 from beginning !

Now all customers forced to *buy* second remote at own expenses!


----------



## l8er

I know it wouldn't be high def, but 16x9 on the TV2 modulated output would be nice for the guest room. Since 16x9 exists on the TV1 modulated output, seems like the same shouldn't be too difficult for TV2.


----------



## P Smith

l8er said:


> I know it wouldn't be high def, but 16x9 on the TV2 modulated output would be nice for the guest room. Since 16x9 exists on the TV1 modulated output, seems like the same shouldn't be too difficult for TV2.


Could you change a format/ratio by second remote ?


----------



## l8er

P Smith said:


> Could you change a format/ratio by second remote ?


 I tried every combination I could find for TV2 and it looks like 16x9 is not an option.


----------



## P Smith

I mean pressing <*> key on remote#2.


----------



## RasputinAXP

if you run it in solo mode it'll output 16x9 on TV2 that you just need to stretch back out.


----------



## bnewt

so the 922 home distribution does not function like the 722 home distribution? I thought it was supposed to be the same


----------



## koralis

jkane said:


> Interesting! This really begs the question of why! Why not enable it from day one. They alienated a lot of customers who gave up on the 922 within the first month it came out based on the lack of TV2 capability. :nono2:
> 
> Guess I should see how much it is again and put it back on my "maybe get someday" list. It was on my "gotta have" list just before it came out.


I think the answer is likely cost cutting. They didn't want to supply a second fancy remote, which is what dish says you should be using for this device.


----------



## P Smith

koralis said:


> I think the answer is likely cost cutting. They didn't want to supply a second fancy remote, which is what dish says you should be using for this device.


post#17


----------



## PhantomOG

Wait, I've refused to upgrade to the 922, because I run my 622 in single mode, however, it feeds a tv in the living room and bedroom. The bedroom tv is feed by coax through home distribution.

Now does the 922 have the same capability??? If so, I need to call to sign up for one!


----------



## P Smith

Yes, so call them...


----------



## RasputinAXP

PhantomOG said:


> Wait, I've refused to upgrade to the 922, because I run my 622 in single mode, however, it feeds a tv in the living room and bedroom. The bedroom tv is feed by coax through home distribution.
> 
> Now does the 922 have the same capability??? If so, I need to call to sign up for one!


922's always worked in Single Mode.


----------



## PhantomOG

RasputinAXP said:


> 922's always worked in Single Mode.


was always confused by that. When the 922 first came out, I asked if my setup would work with the 922 and everyone said no. I do not have HDMI/component cables hooked from my 622 to the second tv. Just coax from the wall to the tv. Anyways, its probably best I waited for some of the kinks to be worked out anyways. Still considering waiting until I can get Dish to give it to me for the low low price of free. :sure:


----------



## jkane

Calvin386 said:


> I know that I thought there was no way that they would spend the money to have all those outs on the back of a receiver and just let them sit there. So I went ahead and went with the 922 in hopes that they would enable them.


Reminds me of the model 2000B. They had an "external" port. They said it would be used for adding features. Lots of talk in the late 90's about what those features would be. Then it just died off and no more talk about it. They never offered any attachment for that port!


----------



## saberfly

So does anyone have 100% clarity on the TV2 seperate channel like a 722? I was just told by tech chat NO. I would like to have a 922 but cant see it for only 1 TV. Please advise as i just ordered a sling adapter and will send back immediatly if the 922 does 2 rooms now. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith

You should read a couple threads dedicated to the Sling Adapter.


----------



## saberfly

Yes i know the 722ks are havi9ng problems and if the 922 does 2 TVs i dont need it anyway. I will be sending it back either way until i figure this out. Please post your findings with the 922 please!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The 922 is supposed to now have TV2 support just like the other ViP receivers (except when in Sling mode)... but I can't verify 100% since I do not use mine in a configuration that would allow me to test in that mode for a second TV.


----------



## saberfly

I am freinds with the local satellite company installer here and he personally has a 922 at home. He is going to try his tonite and see if it works as stated. I shouls have more info and if it works, have a 922 by Friday.


----------



## Calvin386

TV2 is definitely active on the 922 now. I use it all the time. The home distribution coax output is also active now.

You just go to settings and switch between single or duo modes. Works just like the Vip receivers.


----------



## saberfly

What do you use for a remote? Just to clarify you are watching 2 seperate channels? Thanks!


----------



## RasputinAXP

I ordered 2 more 32.0's for $20 apiece.


----------



## saberfly

a 21.0 should work though right?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Nope, the 922 has a totally different UHF frequency. I'm planning on selling the 21.0 I have.


----------



## P Smith

They finally get free spectrum at 2.4 GHz for new RF remote.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Also, it support bidirectional communications. Your DVR settings are stored in the remote now. The 922 will also codesearch and program the remote for you.


----------



## saberfly

Ok i may need an explaination of that. I see it will find your tv and DVD player codes but i dont understand the DVR settings. Also TV2 remote will just find itself also and work on TV2? Since its not originally designed for a tv2 remote how does that part work? Thanks.


----------



## Calvin386

To further complicate this discussion...I have just figured out today that the "home distribution" coax out is only active while the 922 is in duo mode.


----------



## RasputinAXP

saberfly said:


> Ok i may need an explaination of that. I see it will find your tv and DVD player codes but i dont understand the DVR settings. Also TV2 remote will just find itself also and work on TV2? Since its not originally designed for a tv2 remote how does that part work? Thanks.


You just flip the key over like any other Dish remote and it's a 2 instead.

The DVR settings thing: when you set your timers, they get backed up to the remote once a day. If your DVR has to be replaced, your timers are safe.



Calvin386 said:


> To further complicate this discussion...I have just figured out today that the "home distribution" coax out is only active while the 922 is in duo mode.


Untrue. Works in single mode too. You can configure which mode does what in your System Setup menu.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Calvin386 said:


> To further complicate this discussion...I have just figured out today that the "home distribution" coax out is only active while the 922 is in duo mode.


It should work like the other ViP receivers...

Ex...

In single mode, the coax should have tuner 1 output on a channel (say #60)... while in dual mode you should have tuner 1 (#60) and tuner 2 (#61) available via coax.

Of course the channels are configurable... and when in Sling-mode, the TV2 output is disabled.


----------



## Galaxie6411

I'd like to see a Duo 922 as well, I suppose the 722's are going to still be the duo line though.

What channels are there, if any, that direct has and Dish doesn't in HD at this time? Or what channels are available in HD that Dish isn't carrying. All I know of off the top of my head are the channels that are already in dispute like ABC family.


----------



## TulsaOK

I thought the 922 was a DUO.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Kent Taylor said:


> I thought the 922 was a DUO.


You are correct sir.

The brief history lesson is:

The 922 was always intended to be a Duo... but there apparently were some issues, so they focused and re-focused and some features intended to be there on initial release were disabled... like the Dual mode and TV2 over coaxial output.

Recently, however, the latest firmware added the Duo features... so the 922 should essentially work just like a 722K now with an improved GUI + built-in Sling capabilities.


----------



## habsfan66

Stewart Vernon said:


> You are correct sir.
> 
> The brief history lesson is:
> 
> The 922 was always intended to be a Duo... but there apparently were some issues, so they focused and re-focused and some features intended to be there on initial release were disabled... like the Dual mode and TV2 over coaxial output.
> 
> Recently, however, the latest firmware added the Duo features... so the 922 should essentially work just like a 722K now with an improved GUI + built-in Sling capabilities.


So is TV2 HD?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

habsfan66 said:


> So is TV2 HD?


No. It works exactly like TV2 on other Dish receivers.

As far as I know, no one makes a single receiver that outputs to more than one HDTV in HD.


----------



## P Smith

Kent Taylor said:


> I thought the 922 was a DUO.


And technically speaking ViP922 is "ViP722s" ie 722k plus TI DAVINCI chip for support Sling features.


----------



## habsfan66

Stewart Vernon said:


> No. It works exactly like TV2 on other Dish receivers.
> 
> As far as I know, no one makes a single receiver that outputs to more than one HDTV in HD.


Out of ignorance and curiosity, what makes it so hard for satellite to distribute the HD signal in-house? With cable, you get an HD signal as it comes into the house and can watch it on a newer TV with the proper built-in receiver without even needing a converter box. Is the signal too weak or something?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Combination of legal threats and expense. ClearQAM encoders are expensive, but unscrambling encrypted channels and broadcasting them to devices that could potentially recording them is a bullet I'm pretty sure they don't want to take.


----------



## RAD

Plus they'd have to have convert the MPEG4 to MPEG2 since the TV's don't talk MPEG4.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

habsfan66 said:


> Out of ignorance and curiosity, what makes it so hard for satellite to distribute the HD signal in-house? With cable, you get an HD signal as it comes into the house and can watch it on a newer TV with the proper built-in receiver without even needing a converter box. Is the signal too weak or something?


Cable is a different animal... there have been built-in cable tuners in TVs for a long time. Satellite (DBS anyway) is still relatively new, and has not as yet penetrated to the point of getting TV manufacturers to build-in satellite tuners... something that may never happen.

Are there HDTVs that have digital cable tuners? I haven't heard of any... so if your cable company has digital channels (especially encrypted ones like premium channels) you need a converter box for them too.

Meanwhile...

The signal that comes from the satellite dish can go as it is to any room... and you put an HD receiver there, and you have it!

But the receiver itself only has HDMI and component outputs for HD signal to an HDTV.

Some people choose to run long HDMI or component runs through their walls to other rooms for HD... but there are limits and it can be expensive.

As yet there is NO receiver from any satellite or cable company that offers a distributed HD output for other rooms... in part because it would require a real-time MPEG encoder in the receiver... and that wouldn't be cheap... but also because of the desire (from the programmers) to not have HD unencrypted signals distributable like that.

All that said... for the best experience, especially with DVRs... you really want a receiver at each HDTV anyway.


----------



## RAD

Stewart Vernon said:


> Are there HDTVs that have digital cable tuners? I haven't heard of any... so if your cable company has digital channels (especially encrypted ones like premium channels) you need a converter box for them too.


Many TV's can tune in digital cable channels and if they also have cable card capability then they can also tune in encrypted digital cable channels, including HD cable channels. My Samsung LN-S4696 ( a four year old set ) has that capability.


----------



## habsfan66

RAD said:


> Many TV's can tune in digital cable channels and if they also have cable card capability then they can also tune in encrypted digital cable channels, including HD cable channels. My Samsung LN-S4696 ( a four year old set ) has that capability.


Exactly, both my HDTV's have QAM tuners from which I can watch such HD channels as ESPN, NESN, and my local HD's from cable without a converter box after going through channel scan (the channels are odd numbers between 80 and 135) but are HD (either 720p or 1080i and with Dolby pro-logic sound) according to the info display on both TVs. And that's over coax cable running all through the house from a four-way splitter. Also remember getting more channels that way back when I had a better cable package (premium movie channels, no less). Definitely one advantage of cable over satellite though maybe the only one.


----------



## P Smith

habsfan66 said:


> Exactly, both my HDTV's have QAM tuners from which I can watch such HD channels as ESPN, NESN, and my local HD's from cable without a converter box after going through channel scan (the channels are odd numbers between 80 and 135) but are HD (either 720p or 1080i and with Dolby pro-logic sound) according to the info display on both TVs. And that's over coax cable running all through the house from a four-way splitter. Also remember getting more channels that way back when I had a better cable package (premium movie channels, no less). Definitely one advantage of cable over satellite though maybe the only one.


You guys went off-topic. Please consider to open a new thread to discuss QAM matters. :backtotop:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_I admit, I contributed a bit to the off-topic discussion... but actually I believe this thread has ran its course anyway as the title now asks and answers the pertinent question regarding dual mode and TV2 support on the 922._


----------

